# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Atsauksmes par POWER AMPLIFIER

## d3m0n

Kādas ir atsauksmes par šo brīnumu vai arī ražojumu kā tādu - http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VPA2350MB

----------


## arnis

tipisks low-end amps, nekaa iipasha. jaacer, ka vismaz noraadiito jaudu izdod. Iebuuveets limiters nav, , nekaada infrasonic filtra arii nav. Viss pa minimumu. Es teiktu, ka no aarzemeem pa to naudu var atvilkt par kaartu augstaaku mantu.

----------


## d3m0n

Varbūt ja ir laiks uzmet aci un atrādi.

----------


## arnis

http://www.thomann.de/gb/tamp_ta1400_amplifier.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gb/qsc_gx_3.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gb/samson_pg2200.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gb/t-amp_ta2400.htm
Tepat Latvijaa ir dabuujams QSC GX_3 
http://www.discomania.lv/item.php?id=5538
Ar kautkaadu Velleman vispaar nav saliidiznaams. Un T ampus arii mieriigi var njemt... ::  ar transportu +25Eur sanaak kudi leetaak nekaa latvijaa analogjiskas jaudas no low end ...

----------

